
BitTorent Sync is a great tool for startups. - vrypan
http://blog.vrypan.net/2013/09/13/btsync-great-tool-for-startups/
======
_pius
This piece would have been a lot more interesting if it had mentioned why Sync
was preferable to the other solutions.

~~~
diziet
Free & not limited by file size / total stored space seems to be the big
point.

~~~
thematt
Also, you don't have to compromise your data to a 3rd party like Dropbox.

------
retrogradeorbit
"Files sync immediately and fast".

So which is it? Immediately or fast? How would the transfer rates to a remote
sync compare with a NAS replication stream? How would the LAN file
synchronisation compare to local NAS?

~~~
vrypan
Technically, I refer to when the syncing of the file starts (almost
immediately) and ends (very fast). When we are all in the same network at the
office the speed is limited by our network speed and our laptops.

I guess that a cheap NAS would probably perform the same or maybe worst. I
don't know about a high-end NAS on a very fast and fine tuned switched
network, but that's usually outside the scope of most startups in their early
stages.

------
cheatcode
Files are inaccessible with a smartphone though, that's what's lacking. But
that said, no centralized server is a killer feature.

~~~
bittermang
Conversely, decentralization might be an attractive option for a small team.
Less hardware to have, maintain, keep.

Also there's an iOS and Android version:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bittorrent-
sync/id665156116?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bittorrent-
sync/id665156116?ls=1&mt=8)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bittorrent...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bittorrent.sync)

